# [SOLVED] windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Although I got this computer at the end of November last year and it's worked in the past for burning CDs and DVDs, the last week it won't - even after a reformat and re-installation. 

My computer manufacturer sent me a link to a free CD/DVD burner they recommend but it came with malware (and yes I was very careful about my install).

Can the windows burner be fixed. Is there a malware-free free CD/DVD burner that is good?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hello tierra,

There are a lot. What files are you trying to burn to the disc?

Out of curiosity what program did your manufacturer advise to install?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Just backup of documents and photos and kindle books not bought by Amazon (Project Gutenberg, etc. - that aren't available in Amazon's cloud).

The manufacturer had me download CDBurnerXP.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Personally I just use the default windows burner

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-au/windows7/burn-a-cd-or-dvd-in-windows-explorer


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

It's the default windows burner that doesn't work.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Do you get an error message or anything like that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

I have both used and recommended cdburner xp and never had malware come with it. This is the home page https://cdburnerxp.se/en/home


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

no error message with windows - just when I go to use the cds later they're blank - although they said that they had the items on it after taking out and putting back in and clicking on the drive.

BTW, this morning I read an article and it included cdburnerxp and others and said that they now bury the agreement to download the opencandy in the agreement area and you can either agree and download or not download. This is something new. I was in a hurry and didn't check out what site I was on and closed out and deleted the sandbox - so can't find again and don't have the time to look. 

Seems to be a new way of getting malware downloaded - instead of checking whether or not to download a toolbar, it's in the agreement and comes bundled with the program if you want the program can't get without the malware.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

I don't think it is malware but more bloatware, though I agree it is not right there are now a huge amount of companies doing it, so it pays to read carefully before clicking for instance adobe bundles McAfee which is not good, as adding extra anti virus type products can cause issues. This is one place that tells you about open candy being added Best Free CD-DVD Burning Software
You can find older versions here, which may not have the same issue Download Old Versions of CDBurnerXP Pro for Windows - OldVersion.com


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi Joeten,

Thank you. 

I also read somewhere that some software is being bundled with malware like opencandy and it's nowhere to be found, even in the license agreement.

I'll wait to hear from Chemist about getting rid of it then I'll look at these other cd burners.

Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi is this how you found it PUP.Optional.OpenCandy Removal Guide as this guide should be helpful.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

In addition to what Joe is saying, download and run ADWCleaner, this will remove any browser redirects and unwanted toolbars. 
You can download CDBurnerXP from here with no malware/bloatware: Download CDBurnerXP 4.5.4.4852 - FileHippo.com 
Be sure to check *NO* to the* Stay Safer* *Online* software to not install it (this is how they pay for "Free" software)
http://www.filehippo.com/download_cdburnerxp/


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi Joeten and spunk.funk,

I found it after doing reformat and reinstall and updates and always run ESET online after any installs, even routine ones (and once a month to be sure nothing that wasn't found by MSSE or Malwarebytes). It found it. Then Malwarebytes found it and quarantined 1 files.

I'll check out the links. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Still run ADWCleaner, there may still be hidden addons in your browser.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi Joeten,

On the best cdburners link - 3/4 of the cdburners listed say they're bundled with opencandy. The other may or may not be, it doesn't say.

Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi spunk.funk,

I've asked Chemist, since it's in my malware request and he's handling it. I've also asked him about if I should do the PUP.Optional.OpenCandy Removal Guide. He says right now my logs are clean - but it's quarantined in Malwarebytes.

Thank you very much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

You can choose not to install it in most cases you need to watch what you agree to and untick things you do not want,unfortunately it is becoming the norm to have to do this.
SF if you check the link I gave you will find adware is part of the solution.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

BTW, I was doing things as stated above in:


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-au/w...ndows-explorer

Thank you - all for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Link is void page cannot be found, has the issue been sorted. I will mention 1 other program dvd flick which you might find useful DVD Flick | Free Audio & Video software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

*DVD Flick *is a great program, but it will not burn Documents, Pictures or backup any data or burn an Audio CD.it only allows you to burn an AVI, MP4, or WMV file to convert and burn to a DVD for viewing in your DVD player
and just in case someone suggest *IMGBurn*, this is also a great burning program but only burns ISO images to CD or Hard Drive.
The best free option for burning Data or Audio CD is *CDBurner XP*, as long as you don't install the other software that is not needed as said earlier.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Your welcome and congrats on passing 800 posts.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

When I do instructions from:

Burn a CD or DVD in Windows Explorer

it says there's no disc in the drive. I've changed several times between CDs and DVDs and the windows program doesn't see a disc.

When, very few times it does see the disc and tries to run it comes back that Windows was unable to complete the format. Then repeats the above of not finding a disc.

Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Be sure you are using Name Brand blanks, and not generics. (eg) S*ony, Verbatim, TDK *etc. Are you using a *CD-RW* disc or a *CD-R* disc? *CD-R *discs do not require formatting. They can only be burned once. So you cannot reuse a *CD-R *disc once it has been burned to. If you are using a *CD-RW* disc, they must first be* Formatted* before use and they must be *Finalized *before being ejected after burning. These are harder to work with, it's always easier with a *CD-R*. If your having problems burning with Windows use *CD Burner XP*. If your drive does not recognize _any_ brand of blank *CD-R* using _any_ program, then the drive may have failed.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

The CDs are Sony and CD-R. The DVDs are Sony and DVD+R. I don't know why I'm having problems, as didn't in the past, but started before reformatting.

These files aren't windows files but kindle files to backup my kindle books not from Amazon (so not available without finding and downloading again) - would that make a difference?

Before reformatting even my pictures and documents (all word or notepad) wouldn't burn. Would look like they were on the disc - but after reformatted the disc didn't have anything on it.

I just did a sample with a word document and it seems to work. But I thought the same before reformatting and later when tried to check later nothing was on the disc.

Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*



> after reformatted the disc didn't have anything on it........But I thought the same before reformatting and later when tried to check later nothing was on the disc


If you're _Reformatting_ after copying, you are _erasing_ the disc. If you just want to back up files, then you may want to use a USB Flash drive to drag and drop your files to.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Not the CD/DVD - I reformatted my computer. The DVD said it had my files on it when I backed up my files for the reformat and reinstall, but when I used it to try to restore my files there was nothing on it. Fortunately, I keep my files backed up so not missing much at all.

It will be a while before I can get out to get a USB flash drive.

Will windows not burn kindle files?

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

If you are Re-Formatting a DVD your are Erasing it. 
If you want to add another session to a DVD that has files on it, when you burn the first session, you have to choose *Multi Session *for burning, or else the previous session will not be viewable to you. If you_ Format _the disc before copying the new session, the previous session will be "erased" 
If you want to copy data files and add to them,and delete them it is far easier to do this with a Flash Drive, they are only a few dollars at any drug store, or office store


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

I'm not trying to do multiple sessions on the same CD/DVD. Windows is acting weird. I had no problems running it in the past and it never asked to format my CD/DVDs in the past.

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

It does sound more and more like the drive has an issue.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi Joeten,

I'll discuss it with Puget Systems.

Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

It just acted like it burned a disk. Word and Notepad documents and pictures - not Kindle.

I logged out and logged onto a different account with different documents (admin - hardly any documents there as don't use much).

Looks like there's something there but when go to open, nothing. See attachments.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

If you successfully burned a disc, then try playing it on another computer. If there are no files there, then it didn't work. Your burner drive is probably failing.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

HI spunk.funk

I don't have another computer to check the disk. 

I was just able to burn and look at a dvd from the CDBurnerXP. 

Is it the drive or windows? This is a new computer got end of November 2013.

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

It would be the drive not windows and hardware can and does fail at anytime.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Thank you - everyone!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Your Welcome as always.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*



> I was just able to burn and look at a dvd from the CDBurnerXP


If you can burn discs with *CDBurner XP* then it is not the hardware. So, just use that.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi spunk.funk,

I'm glad it's not hardware. So that means windows is being weird? 

Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi spunk.funk,

I have a laptop with short in the motherboard that usually doesn't work. I got it to work today and the what I thought was a defective burned DVD worked on it and I could open files. 

So, most of the time windows won't burn and when it does - it doesn't read the windows burned CD or DVD. Maybe this started after my reformating and reinstalling my hard drive. Unfortunately, I throw away that DVD for back up before the reformat, so can't tell.

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Here are 2 KB's which may be of use Your CD or DVD drive is not recognized by Windows or other programs
Why doesn't my CD or DVD drive work?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi Joeten,

It seems to see the device. And checked and it says the device is working properly, etc.

See attachments

Also, after reformatting and reinstalling the first thing I do, even before getting on the internet to download updates is check the device manager and the only thing it had problems with was my fax modem (which I found and loaded).

Could something have gone wrong with the reformat and reinstall, I seemed to have a few problems with windows besides this after the reformatting and reinstall?

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Anything is possible where did you get the install disc, this was an article for vista which you could try and see if it works The CD drive or the DVD drive does not work as expected on a computer that is running Windows Vista


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Hi Joeten,

Thank you. I appreciate the information. I never feel comfortable in the registry (even with such good instructions).

Because of this and some other weird stuff I'm going to reformat next week and reinstall, from the image again. If still little bugs will reformat and use the windows 7 disc to install and install everything fresh.

Thank you very much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

I would go with your second option and install from the disc


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Thank you - everyone.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 won't burn cds/dvds*

Thank you everyone - after reformatting and reinstalling seems to be fine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------

